

Ask HN: Launch iOS/Android/Both? - sushidev

Hi Everybody<p>I think this question applies to really almost any app/startup.
What do you think should we launch: one version on one of the platforms or both?
If one then which one?<p>EDIT: More specifically - I'm talking about tablets (iPad/Android tablet of choice).<p>Yours, sushidev
======
nextparadigms
Well you decide if you can afford financially to make both in the same time,
but if your app gets hyped a lot on blogs and such and it's a good app, too, I
can tell you potential users will get angry with you for not launching for
their platform as well.

~~~
sushidev
Eventually we intend to launch for both platforms, but the question is whether
it's worth the effort to do it at the initial launch.

------
jbrkr
What functionality do you require that only a native mobile application can
provide?

One option is a mobile-optimized web application, with simple native apps
wrapping your URL, one for each supported mobile platform.

~~~
sushidev
Well, I can't tell more about the application but one of the requirements is
for it to work offline. Doesn't it cut out the web app option? Otherwise maybe
I can set up a local http server on the device?

~~~
jbrkr
There is offline local storage in HTML5 [1]. It is supported by recent
versions of iOS and Android. A local HTTP server should not be necessary.

[1] <http://diveintohtml5.org/storage.html>

~~~
sushidev
Actually 5mb is not enough for our needs but if we put that aside, still there
is a problem of where to load the Web App itself from when the device is not
online?

~~~
sushidev
Or this is where the native wrapper comes in?

------
alexbosworth
iPad only if tablet only: Android tablet market is still immature by
comparison

